# Is this an early racing bike front hub part?



## eazywind (Sep 9, 2010)

Is this an early racing bike front hub body? It's about 3 inches long by 3/4 inch diameter middle section. MP.

http://www.easywind2.com/images/i406.JPG

http://www.easywind2.com/images/i407.JPG


----------



## bairdco (Sep 9, 2010)

looks like a pedal spindle.


----------

